

New Supercomputer Connection Speeds Genetic Research - robbyyy
http://www.infogrok.com/index.php/media/new-supercomputer-connection-speeds-genetic-research.html

======
carbocation
This is cool, but the limiting factor in all genetic research I've ever done
has been I/O - and we're using Isilon drives.

